# Motorhoming cats



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We are going to be static for about 4-6 weeks with our cat. What do others do about exercise for them?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Open door shove it out! Alternatively put a lead on it?

Not very helpful am I? But have seen loads of cats on leads our dogs look at them strangely.

Greenie. :lol:


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> Open door shove it out! Alternatively put a lead on it?
> 
> Not very helpful am I? But have seen loads of cats on leads our dogs look at them strangely.
> 
> Greenie. :lol:


Helpful! no- not really  I suppose what I should have asked is if anyone else has been daft enough to do it can they recommend a harness?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Our old cat travelled with us for 18 years we just did what Greenie said open the door and let it out, it always came back, although it did vanish once for 4 days :roll: but it found its way back.

They mark the area round the van so they always know where to come back to.

Jacquie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes we have seen them strolling around their van in the New Forest this year and last year. they dont stray far the owners said to us.and they have been touring almost non stop around europe.then again the cat may well not want to go out anyway.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Was intrigued at Knaresborough last year, motorhome next to us had a 3 step stool near the back end of the van.
Glanced out of the window to see an elderly cat exiting a, very well placed, cat flap had a wander round then went back.
Used to take my cat in the romahome, she just went out when I stopped did what was necessary and came back in, was surprising as she was very much an outdoorsy, wandering type.

Sue


----------

